# Kokatat Women's GORE-TEX



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

So, I have all but settled on the Kokatat Women's GOR-TEX meridian dry suit for a couple of reasons... Word of mouth goes a long way and as far as reputation for durability of gear and customer service goes, Kokatat is the winner, IMO. Also, Gortex is pretty much a must, for me, so they are the obvious choice, and only one, for that matter...


I know this is asking a lot, but does anyone in the Boulder/Denver area have a Small or Medium I might be able to try on before I order it? As far as I can tell no one in the Boulder/Denver area sells them and I don't have a ton of time to run to CKS. 

I pretty much land right in between S and M and I'm thinking the S might be a better fit, but am really not sure...

If you can hook me up, I would really appreciate it. 

Beth
303.four four four four 713


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

obviously trying one on is key, but if you have to wing it, I'd go bigger for ease of entry. I am between the L and XL, and found the L was a bit$# to get on and off. The XL is loose on me, but easier for in and out.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Consider your undergarments when you try one on. Are you a winter paddler? Will you just jump into it with your street clothes on?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Kokatat advises to size up when in doubt. I fit the specs on their website for medium perfectly but was right on the max for height. I even had the opportunity to try on a medium and still wasn't sure. I got a large and am very glad I did. There's nothing worse than feeling restriction in a suit. 

Also realize that with a skirt & vest on, the suit isn't always perfectly distributed and free to move between head and foot so a little extra room in the height is important - you'll be thanking when climbing up a rocky bank and pulling your knee up high for a foothold. There doesn't seem to be much of a disadvantage to it being cut too wide. I feel like I could put another person in my suit with me, but once you put on vest and skirt it kind of cinches everything down. I've hiked without vest and skirt on as well and if I pull the drawstring tight in the middle I'm good to go.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Awesome! Thank you! I will go with the medium - I tend to layer up like crazy (which I hope to do as much with the drysuit)...
Also, ease of entry/exit and hiking up rocks are key points to think about, thanks for the mention there too.
Do you think you get any more wet with the size up? I can't imagine it's much, if so.

Thanks again for the advice, I am so psyched to finally bite the bullet and buy one. I'm eternally wet in my gear. Thank god for student loans: )

B


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

*Sizing*

Probably too late for you, but I'll respond anyway.

I'm about 5'3" and the GMER women's small fits well, heightwise. The suit is pretty baggy but then again I haven't worn more than 2 thin layers underneath. Good mobility for both paddling and hiking. The lowered front relief zipper works great, and I didn't have any trouble using the Freshette FUD with it "out there". Just had to be sure to securely seat the tube into the cup.

Recently I bought another FUD by Go Girl, because it is a soft silicone one that can be rolled up and stashed in the drysuit pocket. The Freshette is bulky enough that it needs to be put in my day hatch. I've only home-tested the Go Girl; it is simpler in being only one piece but I think the tube may be shorter.

Getting the medium suit is probably good, since IIRC you are a few inches taller than me.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

I've got a Palm men's drysuite and I'm a 5'1" 110lb girl. It's a little baggy, but once I get wet and burp it, it fits like a glove. I would go with the medium, because once you get all the air out it will fit well. It's like pushing the air out of a ziploc bag. The last thing you want is for it to be too tight when you put it on over a couple of fleece layers on a cold spring day.

Just my 2 cents.

Kim


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks again, I actually settled on the medium meridian and it fits well. Thought I would update that for anyone that might be looking to see what size might fit them the best.
I'm nearly 5'7" and about 125-130.
I think with my height the small would have possibly been uncomfortable...better a little big than too small!
I tested the suit out on the numbers a couple weekends ago and was warm, dry and cozy: ) Ahhhhhh......so nice.


----------



## gnat (Apr 17, 2008)

I also wear a M and I am closer to 5'8 and 140 lbs.


----------

